# Hello Everyone!



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys my name is Ama and I am new to Specktra. I've lurked for a while now but only recently decided to join. I am new to wonderful world of mac, and I am excited to learn more. So I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello. Thanks


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Ama!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 30, 2009)

hey


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 31, 2009)

to Specktra!


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 31, 2009)

Ama, 'Saturday born' huh?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

to the forum!


----------



## n_c (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## makababy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind welcomes.


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Nushki (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Ama!!!


----------



## krijsten (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Ama! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi ama welcome!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad you have joined us, Ama


----------

